# Pennsylvania anyone?



## New England Lover (Sep 8, 2011)

Does anyone know of any knitting events in PA coming up soon? Not much seems to happen here unless I'm just not aware.

Thanks so much.

Barbara


----------



## LynneA (Oct 2, 2011)

I'd like to know, as well, though doing a lot of huddling from the cold right now!


----------



## historiclady (Apr 8, 2011)

Look up Pittsburgh knitting festval. Wrong side of the state for you. Takes place in Feb.


----------



## New England Lover (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks so much!


----------



## Araciel (Apr 2, 2011)

New England Lover, I'm in Bucks County also and unless I join a group at a yarn shop, ( not to many around me ) I never hear anything happening in Pa. The festival in Pittsburg is a first, but that' s 5 hours away.


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

New England Lover said:


> Does anyone know of any knitting events in PA coming up soon? Not much seems to happen here unless I'm just not aware.
> 
> Thanks so much.
> 
> Barbara


I go to a knit shop in Waynesboro, pa and then there is another in Chambersburg, pa. The Waynesboro one has sit and stitch times and also has a knitters day out that is really fun. do not know how close these are to you.


----------



## LynneA (Oct 2, 2011)

There is the fabulous Mannings shop in East Berlin, which I visit every so often. Their expertise is more in weaving, but the yarn selection will make anyone drool.


----------



## jbachman (Jan 19, 2011)

Also check with local churches. Two in our area, Juniata Co. have groups that meet regularly and Mifflin Co. has several. We often make our own shop hop days and a car full of us will take off. Also, google fiber festivals. Scranton area has a big one in the fall, MD has a great one first weekend in May and there are many others throughout the year close enough for day trips. You can also google alpaca, wool, etc. and find festival/calendar links. Harrisburg has Knitters Day out in Sept. Google their website for registration info in May. Usually not available until June, but fills up very quickly. It is a great learning experience. LYS also often have things this time of year - yarn tasteing, book club, etc. Juli


----------



## Araciel (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm in Nockamixon County, Pa. and it seems that the the happening is in the wester part of the state. Next week I will be visiting the yarn shop and will ask about any upcoming yarn festivals in the area.
Thanks for all the information.


----------



## pocono.carol (Nov 30, 2011)

I also do not hear of any knitting events, especially in the winter.

I am in Pocono's and if anyone would like to help me plan something for April...


----------



## desireealan (Jan 5, 2012)

Where in Bucks county to you live? I live in Plumsteadville. I also see that Peoline lives not to far from me.


----------



## Araciel (Apr 2, 2011)

Peoline and I, the same, I visit the Bethlehem shop around once per week, and the yarn shop in Doylestown if I'm going to the library.


----------



## desireealan (Jan 5, 2012)

OH!!!OK....


----------



## RebeccaKay (Feb 9, 2011)

LynneA said:


> There is the fabulous Mannings shop in East Berlin, which I visit every so often. Their expertise is more in weaving, but the yarn selection will make anyone drool.


I just visited there the other day, will have to save my pennies, but I will be going back to purchase some yarn and boy oh boy you said it! I was trying to keep my chin off of the floor, I was just gapping! And to think I live just 13 miles from them, I never knew it was so extensive! The owner had some free time and took me on a tour of the whole place, it was wonderful to speak with someone (face to face) who is so knowledgable.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

New England Lover said:


> Does anyone know of any knitting events in PA coming up soon? Not much seems to happen here unless I'm just not aware.
> 
> Thanks so much.
> 
> Barbara


Yep. 8th annual Pgh. knit and crochet festival. (Actually being held in Mars)
http://www.pghknitandcrochet.com/

I'm all signed up for all 3 days.


----------



## desireealan (Jan 5, 2012)

In Sellersville Pa Bucks county there is a yarn shop called Lillie's Yarns. New classes start January 11th 
Phone # 215-258-1259. Closed Mon, Tues & Wed www.lilliesyarns.com


----------



## Araciel (Apr 2, 2011)

I was there once, her hours 12-5?, Thursday, Friday, Saturday, Sunday, if she's there. Since then I been three times at noon, waited 45 minutes and she never showed up. My friend said that she is temperamental and can get mad at customers very easily. I appreciate the information but I'm staying away.


----------



## desireealan (Jan 5, 2012)

WOW!!! Good to know.Never knew that...just that I heard some people have been there and she advertises in the Bucks County Herald. Quess we will stick to buying our yarn at Joann's, Walmart or AC Moore when it goes on sale. I just ordered stuff online from Joann's, easy, quick and free shipping (at that time)....


----------



## Araciel (Apr 2, 2011)

There is a shop yarn shop in Quakertown on Broad St. Juniper Yarn. Limited selection but it works with you on what ever you need.


----------



## desireealan (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I know right where that is. Go by it whenever we head to Q-Town.


----------



## jbachman (Jan 19, 2011)

Kraemer Yarn ( http://www.kraemeryarns.com/ )has a shop at the factory. Very nice, helpful staff, worth the trip. It may be a day trip, but we did it from Juniata Co. Toured the plant, shopped, and stopped at 2 other LYS in the area before heading home. Had a great day. Juli


----------



## knit1purl2 (Apr 16, 2011)

New England Lover said:


> Does anyone know of any knitting events in PA coming up soon? Not much seems to happen here unless I'm just not aware.
> 
> For those who live in Lower Bucks County, I know of two knitting groups, one in Penndel and one in Newtown. PM me if interested and I'll give the local info.
> 
> Helen


----------



## Teacup (Jan 23, 2011)

Justme said:


> New England Lover said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know of any knitting events in PA coming up soon? Not much seems to happen here unless I'm just not aware.
> ...


Where is the shop in Waynesboro? I go to shop in Chbg and we also have a shop in Carlisle, PA..


----------



## LynneA (Oct 2, 2011)

Teacup, I live in Cashtown; is the shop in Chambersburg worth a visit?


----------



## Uyvonne (Dec 18, 2011)

Yes, there was a Knit Out on Saturday in Pottstown, PA. It was well attended even though it snowed. This is something that they do every year at the Brookside Country to benefit the American Cancer Society. Also, I will be teaching a machine knitting class(10 weeks) at Hatboro High School.


----------



## gracesong (Nov 28, 2011)

The shop in Waynesboro is called the Knitting Cottage. It's south of town. Go a couple of miles on the road to Hagerstown. I hope she has signs up at this point because you have to turn right onto another country road and I don't remember the name of it. The owner is really sweet and helpful.


----------



## Teacup (Jan 23, 2011)

My husband took me to a shop in Hamburg today which was very, very nice..the shop is on South Fourth street but she is moving to a new location which will be larger..will send you the name later if you would like..


----------

